# How can i change BIRTHDAY option in YAHOO account?



## kool (Apr 11, 2005)

Dear friends,
How can i change *BIRTHDAY option* in yahoo account?
(boyz_are_best2005@yahoo.co.in), This is my id, i want change *yahoo.co.in to yahoo.com*
plz reply sooooooon....


----------



## anurag_online (Apr 11, 2005)

IMPOSSIBLE DUDE SORRY


----------



## kool (Apr 11, 2005)

mujhe laga tha tha: ANYTHING IS POSSIBLE IN THINKDIGIT FORUM!!!
but i'm wrong!!


yaar, my all frnds know my b'day. they can hack anytime!


----------



## technoteen (Apr 11, 2005)

ya that is a big problem in yahoo,  you cannot change your birthday andyour security question (in reality it can be changed by sending a mail to the yahoo help centre)



			
				kool said:
			
		

> yaar, my all frnds know my b'day. they can hack anytime!



to be safe from it, nw that you have created your account go to account settings and change the pincode and the country to any random setttings which you can remember


----------

